# Wireless router for MS Windows 98se



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

We have 2 computers that we want to connect with a wireless router. Both run Win 98se and the one not hooked to the cable already has a wireless setup (my wife gets on the net sometimes with what we believe is the neighbors wireless but alas no email for her). Our ISP provider guy told us to get a LinkSys wireless and my wife picked up a a model #WRT54GS but it requires XP or better the box says (neither computer will have the room for XP on the hard drives). I called LinkSYS help line to no avail and tried their on 1-800 number but the might as well be speaking Chinese, no help there. Anyway does anybody know how to set the router we have or another router we can get that will run with Win 98se? Oh I did get this much from the guy at LinkSYS phone help, he said "it will work with 98se. Help!


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

I believe that the router will work fine with your computers, however, what they are saying is that the set up software that they provide will not work. You will have to set up the router manually.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

morrowsmowers said:


> I believe that the router will work fine with your computers, however, what they are saying is that the set up software that they provide will not work. You will have to set up the router manually.
> 
> Ken in Glassboro, NJ


Perfect example of our elderly neighbor's dsl modem...they're running windows 95 (scary, huh?) and wanted DSL. The dsl that's provided form our local phone comapny around here, requires you to have windows xp--it doesn't even support vista. :flame: But, I found out, that you only have to have xp to install _their_ software!!  You just have to go through some files on the dsl setup cd and you'll find the basic, barebones, driver that I have found to work on windows 95+ (even mac and ubuntu)  Sorry, if this doesn't seem like it has alot to do w/ your post, but, it actually does...bottom line: the router will work, it will just take a little bit more of manual labor to GET it to work.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First off what type of connectivity do you have now? dialup, DSL, cable, satellite. 
If its dialup, wireless router isnt going to do anything for you. Are either of your running a laptop? Do either of your computers have a wireless cards, sounds like 1 does. Do either of the computer have network cards in them? How are you connecting to your ISP now?


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> First off what type of connectivity do you have now?





wilderness1989 said:


> the one not hooked to the *cable* already has a wireless setup


cable



Gary in ohio said:


> If its dialup, wireless router isnt going to do anything for you.





wilderness1989 said:


> Our ISP provider guy told us to get a LinkSys wireless


 I doubt the isp guy would have told them to get a wireless router, if they were on dial-up ...(unless the guy was stupid...  )



Gary in ohio said:


> do either of your computers have a wireless cards, sounds like 1 does?


...I would assume they have one, if they're getting a connection from neighbors..which, btw is ILLEGAL, and is nothing more than stealing, unless they have permission from their neighbors.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

The computers are both desktops. I really do not know what my connection really is it comes in thru the wall on a cable that's hooked to an antenna on the side of the house and it receives from a tower. The connection is as fast as broadband I had with my cable TV ISP before I moved to this town and house. If you have anymore questions please fire away.


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

wilderness1989 said:


> I really do not know what my connection really is it comes in thru the wall on a cable that's hooked to an antenna on the side of the house and it receives from a tower.


Now that's something I never heard off. Are you sure it is hooked to an _antenna_?

My guess it that it is not. If you have a cable connection, it is probably cable. If not, you would need some sort of dish, not a regular aerial antenna.

You probably have both an aerial for local channels and cable for cable TV, and they happen to enter the house at the same location.

Anyway, what the previous posters said is right. Your router is platform independent, it will work with any computer. As long as you don't have dial up service, you should be fine.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

For the computer connection it comes thru a small square antenna on the side of the house, it may be microwave, and comes to there from a large transmitter tower similar to a cel phone tower. The TV hookup is separate and comes from DirecTV satellite dishes on the other side of the house.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

14yearpcmaker said:


> cable
> 
> I doubt the isp guy would have told them to get a wireless router, if they were on dial-up ...(unless the guy was stupid...  )
> 
> ...I would assume they have one, if they're getting a connection from neighbors..which, btw is ILLEGAL, and is nothing more than stealing, unless they have permission from their neighbors.


PCmaker, stick with making PCs. Cable could have been anything. My computer is connect to cable as well, the cable that goes to the phone outlet, the cable that goes to the DSL. From the description of what he has, he has a wireless ISP. The ISP guy may have been stupid, so could the user, thats why you ask. Also just because there is a wifi connection does not mean its illegal to connect nor is it stealing. some area are going to city provided wifi.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

wilderness1989 said:


> For the computer connection it comes thru a small square antenna on the side of the house, it may be microwave, and comes to there from a large transmitter tower similar to a cel phone tower. The TV hookup is separate and comes from DirecTV satellite dishes on the other side of the house.


This sounds like a wireless ISP. IF thats the case then you connect the cable from the wireless ISP into the "ISP/LAN" side of the wirless router. Connect the cable that previously went to the ISP box and connect that to the router. Once you configure your router you can put a wifi card in your PC and then access the network via wifi. If the computer is a desk top there is little advantage of going wifi, only really makes sense on a laptop.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Gary in ohio said:


> PCmaker, stick with making PCs. Cable could have been anything. My computer is connect to cable as well, the cable that goes to the phone outlet, the cable that goes to the DSL. From the description of what he has, he has a wireless ISP. The ISP guy may have been stupid, so could the user, thats why you ask. Also just because there is a wifi connection does not mean its illegal to connect nor is it stealing. some area are going to city provided wifi.


oh nav--your computer must be connected (via usb or ethernet) to your DSL modem 1st, and then a *phone cord* from the modem must be ran into the *phone outlet*. If you like it, I will simply thry not to help you, to help some one else. Simple as that. (what else is that ignore feature for?)


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Although many routers come with setup software, which may only run on XP - you can also setup most routers via the web interface. Hopefully your router came with a manual (either on CD or printed), which will outline how to setup the router via web interface. Win 98, XP, Linux... doesn't matter as long as you have a web browser. You'll be fine.

Wiress access points, routers etc. do have some advantages even for desktops - as you can locate the desktops wherever you like without having to run cable. 

An alternative to wireless is "powerline networking" - where devices are plugged into your electrical outlets - allowing them to act as part of the network. Advantage here is for houses/buildings which are large or where wireless has too many dead spots.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

I found a file on the install disc a file in the bin folder/nonxp/upwizard.exe. I tried it and jumped thru all their hooks. But the computer would not recgonize the router thus no internet hookup until I removed the router and instlled my modem the way it originally was. Any more ideas?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

14yearpcmaker said:


> oh nav--your computer must be connected (via usb or ethernet) to your DSL modem 1st, and then a *phone cord* from the modem must be ran into the *phone outlet*. If you like it,


Once again you missed the point. We never established what "CABLE" the user was talking about. I could say I have a cable from my computer but it could be my cable to the phone line for dialup, I could say I have a cable connected to my computer and mean a cable broadband connection, It could also mean the cable from the computer to a DSL or other device and as it turned out in this case, "CABLE" was a network cable to a wireless ISP box.


----------



## Stann (Jan 2, 2005)

As you stated, your router is a Linksys WRT54GS, as specified on this page:
LinkSys WRT54GS Router 

It's a standard 4 "wireless" port switch/router with a broadband or DSL interface. 
First, set aside your wife's computer with it's WiFi connection. 

Your ISP told you to buy a router. You did mention that your current connection was as fast as your prior broadband connection. Let's assume it's not dialup.

So, I suggest that you call LinkSys and get your computer working with the new LinkSys "wireless" router and only with your currently working "cable" internet interface. You already mentioned that you have a working internet connection, working as a fast connection. LinkSys tech support people will tell you how to get/install the proper win98 driver, and get it all operational.

Then when done, tell them that you have another computer that you want to connect wirelessly into the router. Tell them about it's potential to connect with the neighbor's WiFi. LinkSys will step you through this and set it up so that that computer disregards the neighbor's network.

If the tech person only speaks Chinese, then call again and ask to speak to someone who understands English.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Gary- if you most recent post in this forum is addressed to me, give up...I've added you to my ignore list--I'm not trying to start trouble, I'm just saving you key strokes.


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

After 2 1/2 hours on the phone with LINKSYS technical support in the Phillipines nothing. The ISP FINALLY sent someone over and put the right i.p. address in my computer and it works!!!! Wy wife's computer "hooks up" too.
PS - For those that inquired before my ISP hookup is Broad Band Wireless.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

14yearpcmaker said:


> Gary- if you most recent post in this forum is addressed to me, give up...I've added you to my ignore list--I'm not trying to start trouble, I'm just saving you key strokes.


hmm, a bit sensitive I guess. Guess if he is ignoring me I will not have to put up with his sill comments.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

wilderness1989 said:


> After 2 1/2 hours on the phone with LINKSYS technical support in the Phillipines nothing. The ISP FINALLY sent someone over and put the right i.p. address in my computer and it works!!!! Wy wife's computer "hooks up" too.
> PS - For those that inquired before my ISP hookup is Broad Band Wireless.


Glad you got things working. What you might want to do is "map" your network, write down what address and network setting your using on each device. This way if you ever upgrade computer you be able to get back into working state quicker.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

wilderness1989 said:


> For those that inquired before my ISP hookup is Broad Band Wireless.


My sister and BIL have that and love it. Right now I am restricted to wireless through Verizon but would love to find a broadband tower in my area. It's awesome technology.

Pam  <--------------- understands it's line-of-sight


----------

